# Optical Forums > Progressive Lens Discussion Forum >  Hoya Wide and Hoya Summit ECP. What's the difference?

## 4eyes

My last progressives were Hoya Summit ECPs. With this prescription change, I just switched to Hoya Wide's because I was given the impression that the reading area was wider than on the Summit ECP. I'm having trouble adjusting to these lenses. If anything, it seems like the reading area on The Hoya Wide is smaller than the Summit. If you are wondering about the prescription change,  I was told that the strength was reduced from the last one. 
Can anybody tell me the difference between these two lens designs? Which has the best reading area?

----------


## 4eyes

Isn't there anyone out there who knows the difference in reading area widths between these two designs? If not, where would I find this out on my own. Hoya's web site isn't particularly good...

----------


## Happylady

Why don't you go back and talk to your optician. There are many reasons why the reading area might seem smaller. If the frame is smaller or sits differently it can make a difference. Your optician should be able to help you figure out what the problem is. 

Make sure you take both pairs of glasses with you. :)

----------


## 4eyes

HappyLady

Thanks for the reply. I am going to go back and talk to them but I wanted some independent info first. 

I asked them to switch me to the Wide because the optician said that the Wide's reading area would be wider than the Summit ECP. If that is truly the case, I would be happy to tolerate a shorter distance area in exchange for more reading room. However, as far as I can tell, I'm getting a narrower reading and distance area.

It's the same frame,same index of refraction, and it sits on my face the same way it always did. The lenses seem to be pretty well positioned with regard to my pupil height. I've been wearing progressives for quite a few years now and I know there are tradeoffs.

I'm not going to march into the Optometrist's office and wave a printout from this board in their faces, but it would be nice to have some additional information. How can I objectively compare the properties of these lenses?

Thanks again for your help.

----------


## Happylady

According to my Hoya lab the ECP is more focused on the intermediate and the Wide is more focused on the near. It sounds like the intermediate is better in your former lens, but she says the actual near part of the lens should be better in the new lens. 

Have the optician check the fitting height of both lenses, that could make a difference, also.

----------


## 4eyes

Happylady,

Hummm, interesting... Ok, that does agree with what my optician said. Well,let me play around with them so more.  I may just need more time to adjust to them. I have noticed that it has taken me quite a while with past lenses. Thank you very much for checking with your lab. That was nice of you.

----------


## shellrob

If you're add increased, that will also narrow the corridor. Keep that in mind.

----------


## Bobie

Hi 4eyes ,
Please , going for Nikon Presio i15 if you need wide near zone , and Nikon Presio i13 for small frame.

 
Conventional near vision


Presio widened near vision



For more information about Nikon Presio i15 & i13 please click to : http://images.google.com/imgres?imgu...006-11,CYBA:en

Summit pro is 120 variable inset semi-hard design.
Hoyalux Wide series is not variable inset and it is hard design that the near zone will be reduce at more ADD.

In case that you would like to have the best , please going for Rodenstock Impression ILT or Rodenstock Multigressiv ILT for second best.

----------

